
New XPS 17 Laptop - pul
https://www.dell.com/en-ca/shop/dell-laptops/new-xps-17-laptop/spd/xps-17-9700-laptop
======
verdverm
Hard pass on Dell, get you a Pixelbook Go instead. Much better Dev experience
than vanilla Linux.

(See my other PBG comments over the last two days for more reasons why)

